# What would you do?



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

I am in a right pickle because I don't want to let people down, but certainly don't want to put my liitle embies in jeopardy. I have got to say that I am not hopeful of this working due to the quality of my embryo's, but at the same time I don't want to look back and say what if I hadn't done that. 

Anyway, I am part of a theatre group and in a production in September, as such there is a heavy rehearsal schedule at the moment, which I haven't been to since EC, but am expected to be from tomorrow evening. 

I took the part on the understanding that the show was in July, before my IVF treatment. However, due to various members non-attendance it has been postponed. At this stage I told them about my IVF and said that I never would have taken part had I known it would clash. I was told that it would be ok for me to miss some rehearsals. I didn't have the courage or the heart to pull out. If I am being honest I just don't want to be doing it at the moment, but the tickets are going on sale tomorrow, posters have been prepared and the local paper is attending tomorrow evening. I wish I had said something back in July when they postponed.

Would it be wrong to pull out? There is nobody to cover my part. It is causing me such stress at the moment and wouldn't even know how to say that I want to pull out. 

Would you pull out with if you were in my present situation? The chair has shown little understanding or care and all along treatment she has expected me to jump to all the demands!

I know that the decision has got to be my own but views would be gratefully accepted.

Thanks guys, I really am not a person that lets people down and hate to do so, but know what is more important to me


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i understand so much of what you are saying and like you i hate to let people down BUT right now you have to put yourself first and i always say if your gona regret doing it then dont.

ok so pulling out now will be tricky for them BUT again you are the most important person right now and your treatment is way more important.

Even you posting this suggest that you would rather not do it? right?

could you tell a little white lie to make it easier for you to pull out? you can do if if your sick can you?

i never lie yet have told a few little fibs while having treatment


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Pix, I would pull out if it were me. Not worth the risk and like Kara says if you tell a white lie then you don't have to worry about what they think.  And that means you can join in next time (after you've given birth that is!).


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks Kara and Laura   I think I will say that I am not well enough to do it. I know what I have to do, just got to do it


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

can you do it now?if so do it while the iron is hot


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Would doing it by email be bad   

She lives in the same street as me, but could do without the face to face stress!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

well no its not wrong and if your ILL you cant go out

tell her your have flu of the piggie kind lol that should sort it lol


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

oink, oink! Thank you Kara, yeah I'd look well good going over to the house saying that I'm ill! Here goes nothing!


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

it's sounds like from your first post you have already made your mind up and I don't blame you for wanting to pull out, let the others deal with finding a replacement for you. good luck xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i think your doing the right thing for you hun

good on ya


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thank you HippyChicky   I am going to remember that had other members not shown a commitment it never would have been postponed

Thanks Kara, if I beat myself up I will rub my belly and think of my embies


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

dont you dare beat yourself up about it hun, no reason to at all


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Have you told them yet Pix, good luck im like you hate upsetting people but at the moment you are the priority and you must think of yourself noone else does.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Just this minute sent email Jule, thank you  

Thank you everybody so much for the reasurance, it really has helped


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yay yay pix has got some balls well not literally as that would cause as issue 

im so proud of you

we all need to put ourselve first more often


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Well done pix - a  tricky decision but I think you know youve done the right thing


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh thank you Taffy, it is good to hear that


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

taffy i agree you are the most important one, well done for sending email. i not very brave either so i admire what you did.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thank you Queenie   I have not heard back from the chair or director but the cast member I was playing against sent me a lovely text saying that I had to come first that there was no question   I know the chair will understandably be in a right strop, but all done now phew!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

you have made right decision pix you and your little embies come first   hope the rest of them are understanding


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Let 'em strop - what divas lol  

Glad you are looking after yourself and your little embies.  
x


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh thank you everybody


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Pix - you defo did the right thing. This is hard enough any way. You need to think about yourself more.

Friends shouldn't make you worry and the ones that are true friends wouldn't!! Blow a big, fat rasperry to anyone else!!!


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

that made me giggle! Thanks Liz


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

glad to hear you cancelled. well done.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks Queenie, it has lifted a huge weight x


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

i;m glad about that . it was the last thing you needed on your 2ww you have enough to worry about.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

yeah you right, thanks


----------

